# Still a top the food chain



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

Had to take a moment out of our weekend to remind sharks that we're still a top the food chain. After seeing the sharks and marine life that we've pulled out from shore, I know one thing: do not go skinny dipping after sunset.

Went fishing right after that nasty storm Saturday (blue angel day). Wedrove down pastportofino all the way to last parking lot on the right side. we went straight out and fished from there. It had a littlebldg w/ a shower (forrinsing our reels andequip) and bathrooms.We were on the beach around 6pm and fished for lady's bluefish and hardtail. Got numerous bites but didnt hook a damn thing. We bought three whole mullets for insurance. Used the mullets and had lots of success.

About two mins after the first guy cast out, he got hit with a 4 1/2 foot shark. Reeled it in, let it go.

About 45 minutes second one hit. Bigger shark, probably 6 ft, took approx 1 hour to reel in. It dragged me left about 1/4 mile of where we were sitting down. Took a photo and then let it go.

*Our setup*

2.5' 60 lb steel leader, (cable)

Size 7hooks

3 ounce pyramid sinkers

We waded out to the edge of the first sand bar... probably 50 yards from shore. We then casted out as far as we could. 










This is me fighting the larger shark. It was quite a fighter. It was actually dragging my feet. I couldnt feel my left arm.










This is the larger shark. It put up a huge fight.










The shark was dying so we dida quick photoshot and then let it go.










Steven Irwin releasing the shark back into the water so it can bite you in the future.










Steven Irwin reeling in the first shark.










This is the first shark. It looks like it's smiling, kind of creepy.

It's fun to catch the larger sharks, but it's also kindof frustrating because you can't really clean them and eat them. We were using very small pieces of cut bait but only landed the big ones.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job.... Also, so cool you guys released them to fight again!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet job guys! I am envious.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

what type of reel is that? also how much does it cost?


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

*Here's our setup and cost:*

We both used a Quantum Surge80 reel and I have aShimano S-90 rod and my buddy Steven Irwin used a Pinnaclesurf rod.

Reels:The reel was $49.99 at Sports Authority off Airport Blvd. It holds a 30lb test line. We just let the guy at the store spool it up with some pink 30lb line. 

The Shimano rod is 8' and holds 15 - 25 lbs. That cost $20, found at Sports Authority

The Pinnacle Rod is 9' and we found that at Kmart on Airport (there whole fishing section is practically on clearance) $20.

So far we successfully landed 4 large sharks with these cheap setups. We rinse it off really well after each use. 

We make our own steel leaders. I put the setup during my first post.

Here's my total cost for shark fishing (addition to regular fishing equip):

30 lb Reel - $49.99

Surf Rod - $19.99

Cost to make 15 steel leaders w/ hooks and sinkers - $15

PVC Pipe - $4

Of course you need a chair, bait, and etc. But that's what I had to buy in addition to what I already had. Also, when you buy your rod, you should get some reflective tape and place it at the tip. That way after you cast, you can open a beer sit down and every now and then flash your flashlight to check the bend. It also helps when one of your buddy's hooks a shark. Everyone typically runs down to the shore and if you have a light you can see your rod from a far distance.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's a drink for you guys. I've spent more thsn that to catch a shark.

Cheers!


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

We were very hestitant to buy a cheap 30lb test line reels. 1. We didn't know if we'd be successful in shark fishing, 2. We didn't know if we'd enjoy it. Thereels have heldup nicely. I am going to invest in a longer surf rod, however. The last shark took an hour, and i think if i had a quality - longer surf rod, maybe a 10' w/ heavier action, i could have cut that time dramatically.

I'm anxious to see how long my reel will last. If it goes out soon, i will probably upgrade to a Penn. If it lasts, however, I'm going to stick w/ the cheap stuff.

* forgot to mention something. In the back of the "Florida Fishing Regulation" magazines, (the free ones found all over sports stores) there is a $10 off of $50 or more purchase (fishingstuff only)coupon for Sports Authority. That's why we go to Sports Authority instead of Academy.


----------



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, nice catch and pics. Looks like ya'll had lots of fun. Makes me think twice bout wading to cast!!:letsdrink


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

thanks for letting me know the price and everything.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

great job fellas. looks fun as hell!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

good job fellas!


----------

